# Je vous demanderai(s) de - temps



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

La policière dit à Anastasia et à une autre surveillante :

_— Je vous demanderai(*s*) de vous en tenir aux faits sans en venir aux insultes._

Quelqu'un m'a dit de supprimer le « s », mais je pense que le conditionnel est possible ici. Est-ce correct ?

Merci


----------



## Locape

Je pense qu'on pourrait utiliser le conditionnel, mais en rajoutant peut-être 'si possible' pour bien marquer l'éventualité ou le souhait (je vous demanderais si possible...). Avec la phrase telle quelle, cela sonne plutôt comme une injonction ou une exigence, au minimum une recommandation, donc le futur s'impose pour moi aussi.


----------



## Bezoard

Le futur ou le présent s'impose. 
Le conditionnel ne me semble pas possible (essayez avec "Nous vous demanderions...",  ça cloche).


----------



## Chimel

Désolé, je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous deux.

_Je vous demanderais de..., je vous prierais de... _sont pour moi des formes atténuées, plus "polies", de formuler une demande ou une invitation (dans le même registre que _j'aimerais, je voudrais, je souhaiterais..._).

_Je vous demanderais de ne pas fumer ici _me semble plus courant que _je vous demande de_ et certainement que _je vous demanderai de._


----------



## Bezoard

Chimel, diriez-vous : _Nous vous demanderions de ne pas fumer_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Locape said:


> Je pense qu'on pourrait utiliser le conditionnel, mais en rajoutant peut-être 'si possible' pour bien marquer l'éventualité ou le souhait (je vous demanderais si possible...).


Le contexte indique pourtant clairement qu'il s'agit bien d'une injonction et pas d'une simple suggestion.

Je rejoins ainsi Bezoard : le conditionnel d'atténuation n'est pas possible ici. La confusion vient probablement du fait que la majorité des gens prononcent _demande*rai*_ et _demande*rais*_ à l'identique.

On pourrait en revanche employer un conditionnel d'atténuation avec un verbe de désir. Par exemple :

_Je *souhaiterais/voudrais/désirerais/aimerais* que vous vous en teniez aux faits / que vous ne fumiez pas_.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Le contexte est clair, il s'agit d'une policière qui mène un interrogatoire : les formes de politesse sont réduites au strict minimum règlementaire (c'est-à-dire pas de tutoiement, et c'est à peu près tout). On a trois formulations possibles :
- « je vous deman*de* / nous vous deman*dons* de vous en tenir aux faits » => rappel un peu ferme de la consigne (parce que les surveillantes sont en train de déraper vers les insultes) ;
- « je vous deman*derai* / nous vous deman*derons* de vous en tenir aux faits » => énoncé de la consigne, en termes neutres et mesurés ;
- « je vous deman*derais* / nous vous deman*derions* de vous en tenir aux faits [*si *cela se passait mal]» => annonce d'un rappel éventuel de la consigne *au cas où*  les surveillantes sortiraient des limites.

Dans le contexte qui nous est donné - et à ce stade de l'interrogatoire - seul le futur me semble convenir.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bezoard said:


> Je préférerais _"devrait attirer"._





Bezoard said:


> ...dans la mienne une formule de politesse



Est-ce que vous savez pourquoi Bezoard peut employer le conditionnel pour être poli et moi, dans une construction semblable, non ? J'imagine que par _Je préférerais_, il veut dire _Si j'étais à ta place, je préférerais... _ou _Si vous vouliez connaitre mon avis, je préférerais… _?

À vrai dire, je ne comprends pas tout à fait cette logique. Dans le deuxième cas, à mon avis, Bezoard ne devrait pas sous-entendre une condition irréelle parce que, justement, je veux connaitre son avis et puis, de toute façon, il l'exprime, donc, ce n'est plus une condition irréelle.

Mais, quoi qu'il en soit, pourquoi ma policière ne peut pas dire de la même façon _Je vous demanderai*s *de vous en tenir aux faits... _en sous-entendant la formule de Bezoard (ce qu'il sous-entend en disant  _Je préférerais…_) ?


----------



## Locape

J'imagine que c'est parce que *Bezoard* n'est pas policier sur ce site, enfin il ne fait pas la police, et donc préfère rester courtois dans ses suggestions. Alors que là il s'agit d'une policière qui représente l'autorité et qui n'a pas forcément à être polie envers une suspecte (?) et une autre surveillante, en tout cas elle s'en tient au strict minimum, comme l'a expliqué *Piotr*. À moins que tu ne souhaites que ta policière soit particulièrement polie.


----------



## Bezoard

Dans ma formule, il y a l'hypothèse sous-jacente : "si c'était moi qui écrivais, je préférerais...". 
Dans les paroles du policier, il n'y a aucune hypothèse sous-jacente : c'est une demande formelle, quasiment un ordre : "je vous demande/demanderai."


----------



## Chimel

Mais je répète que, selon moi, le conditionnel est aussi utilisé pour exprimer une demande, voire une injonction ou un ordre, sous une forme atténuée, polie, sans qu'il y ait une hypothèse sous-jacente: _Je vous prierais de bien vouloir garder le silence_, par exemple, qui pourrait notamment être dit plutôt que _Je vous prie/Je vous demande de..., _plus directs, dans des cas où le locuteur, bien que formulant la demande, se sent dans une situation d'infériorité ou dans une relation de respect par rapport à l'autre (comme un simple policier qui est amené à interroger un ministre).



Bezoard said:


> Chimel, diriez-vous : _Nous vous demanderions de ne pas fumer_ ?


Les cas où une telle phrase pourrait être dite sont moins fréquents mais, dans un contexte approprié, oui, je le dirais sans problème.


----------



## Bezoard

Eh bien, cet usage serait considéré comme une faute par chez moi !
futur;conditionnel – Jean-Pierre Colignon
Les bêtes noires des Français 2/4
Bien entendu, pour les raisons de confusion déjà exposées, il arrive qu'on rencontre cette faute même chez certains écrivains.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, une telle demande au conditionnel implique nécessairement une proposition conditionnelle (implicite ou explicite). Si ce n'est pas le cas, le conditionnel n'est pas de bon aloi.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Chimel said:


> ...selon moi, le conditionnel est aussi utilisé pour exprimer une demande, voire une injonction ou un ordre, sous une forme atténuée, polie, sans qu'il y ait une hypothèse sous-jacente...


C'est ce que je pensais moi aussi.



> _Je vous *serais* reconnaissant de m’adresser ce compte rendu _= demande marquée par la politesse (Les bêtes noires des Français)


Donc, à mon avis, _je vous demanderais_ ou _je vous prierais_ devrait aussi exprimer une demande polie comme le dit Chimel.

Savez-vous pourquoi il est possible de dire _Je vous *serais* reconnaissant de _et non _Je vous demanderais_ _de_ si on veut être poli ?


----------



## Locape

Si on veut être poli(e), on peut tout à fait dire 'je vous demanderais de', mais ce n'est pas un ordre à mon sens, car la personne visée ne se sent pas obligée d'obtempérer. Si je dis à des personnes 'Je vous demanderais de ne pas fumer', j'espère évidemment qu'elles ne fument pas ou écrasent leur cigarette, mais elles le feront peut-être moins ou moins vite que si je dis 'je vous demande de ne pas fumer' (à l'oral, comme déjà dit, le futur et le conditionnel se confondent). Pour moi, ce n'est pas un problème de conjugaison, mais de savoir quel est le tempérament de ton personnage de policière. Quelqu'un qui veut se montrer poli, même devant une suspecte, ou quelqu'un qui représente l'autorité et doit le montrer ?


----------



## Alessa Azure

Ah, d'accord. MC, Bezoard et itka n'approuvent pas cet emploi, mais j'ai toujours pensé comme Chimel ou toi.

Merci, les policiers que j'ai vus ici ont été polis, mais je ne sais pas comment ils parlent aux suspects.

Anastasia et une autre surveillante sont des témoins pour l'instant.


----------



## Bezoard

Locape said:


> Si je dis à des personnes 'Je vous demanderais de ne pas fumer',


Même question qu'à Chimel, Locape : vous imaginez-vous dire "Nous vous demanderions de ne pas fumer !"?



Alessa Azure said:


> Savez-vous pourquoi il est possible de dire _Je vous *serais* reconnaissant de _et non _Je vous demanderais_ _de_ si on veut être poli ?


Bien sûr, il y a une condition implicite évidente dans la première et pas dans la seconde :
_Je vous serais reconnaissant de ne pas fumer_ = Si vous ne fumiez pas, je vous en serais reconnaissant.
_Je vous demanderais de ne pas fumer_ ==> Si vous ne fumiez pas, je vous demanderais !!!


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bezoard said:


> _Je vous serais reconnaissant de ne pas fumer_ = Si vous ne fumiez pas, je vous en serais reconnaissant. (1)



C'est très bien, mais ce n'est pas logique, à mon avis. La phrase (1) comporte une condition irréelle : ils fument et ils continuent de fumer. S'ils cessent maintenant (dans quelques secondes), je serai content. Mais ce n'est pas le cas, selon la phrase complète (1), d'après elle, ils continuent de fumer.

Par contre, lorsque vous prononcez _Je vous serais reconnaissant… _vous espérez évidemment qu'ils cesseront de fumer tout de suite, c'est le but de votre demande, et c'est justement à cause de cet espoir que votre phrase ne doit pas contenir une condition irréelle.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le verbe _être_ rend possible la condition implicite, parce que la reconnaissance du locuteur dépend du bon vouloir du fumeur, alors que ce ne peut être le cas avec _demander_ étant donné que la demande elle-même n'est pas hypothétique ou conditionnelle.

_Je vous *serais* reconnaissant de ne pas fumer_ = Je vous *serais* reconnaissant *si* vous *acceptiez* de ne pas fumer. 
_Je vous *demanderais* de ne pas fumer_ = Je vous demanderais *si*… ??? 
_Je vous *demanderai* de ne pas fumer_ = Je vous demande de ne pas fumer.  (Le futur rend la demande un peu plus polie que le présent.)
_*Si* nous étions chez moi, je vous *demanderais* de ne pas fumer_.  (mais nous ne sommes pas chez moi)


----------



## Alessa Azure

Oui, merci, mais je disais aussi autre chose.

Comparez ces deux phrases :

_Si nous étions chez moi, je vous demanderais de ne pas fumer.  _⇒ C'est une condition irréelle : nous ne sommes pas chez moi.

_Je vous serais reconnaissant si vous acceptiez de ne pas fumer._  ⇒ Ce n'est pas une condition irréelle parce que lorsque vous dites _Je vous serais reconnaissant de ne pas fumer _vous vous attendez à ce que la personne devant vous cesse de fumer. Lorsque vous dites cette phrase, vous ne savez toujours pas comment votre interlocuteur va réagir.

Donc, _serais reconnaissant _est un conditionnel de politesse. Cela veut dire que _Je vous demanderai*s* de vous en tenir aux faits _devrait être aussi un conditionnel de politesse.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Je vous *serais* reconnaissant si vous *acceptiez* de ne pas fumer_ *n'*est *pas* une condition *irréelle*, même si les verbes sont au conditionnel et à l'imparfait. Ici, ces deux temps ne marquent pas l'irréalité de la condition ; ils *atténuent* la condition *réelle* pour la rendre plus polie.



Alessa Azure said:


> Donc, _serais reconnaissant _est un conditionnel de politesse. Cela veut dire que _Je vous demanderai*s* de vous en tenir aux faits _devrait être aussi un conditionnel de politesse.


Non, votre raisonnement n'est pas correct.  Le conditionnel de politesse doit pouvoir sous-entendre une proposition conditionnelle, ce qui est impossible avec _demander_.


----------



## Locape

Maître Capello said:


> _Je vous *serais* reconnaissant de ne pas fumer_ = Je vous *serais* reconnaissant *si* vous *acceptiez* de ne pas fumer.
> _Je vous *demanderais* de ne pas fumer_ = Je vous demanderais *si possible *de ne pas fumer





> Le conditionnel de politesse doit pouvoir sous-entendre une proposition conditionnelle, ce qui est impossible avec _demander_.


D'accord, je comprends mieux. 'Je vous demanderais de ne pas fumer si c'était en mon pouvoir / si c'était moi la chef'.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci beaucoup pour vos explications.  



Maître Capello said:


> Le conditionnel de politesse doit pouvoir sous-entendre une proposition conditionnelle, ce qui est impossible avec _demander_.



Mais si. Voilà : _Je vous demanderais de ne pas fumer si j'osais vous importuner avec une prière aussi insignifiante_. Comme vous dites, c'est l'atténuation d'une condition réelle.

_Je vous demanderais de ne pas fumer si c'était possible de considérer tous les facteurs. 
Je vous demanderais de ne pas fumer si c'était possible pour vous de bien vouloir m'écouter. 
Je vous demanderais de ne pas fumer si vous pouviez m'accorder votre précieuse attention._


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais non enfin !  Toutes ces conditions seraient nécessairement *irréelles* et impliqueraient donc que le locuteur *ne* demande *pas* à la personne qui fume de ne pas fumer. L'atténuation de la condition réelle par l'emploi d'un tour irréel n'est possible que dans certains cas particuliers. Il faut vous mettre dans le crâne que le conditionnel de politesse ne peut pas s'employer indifféremment avec tous les verbes.


----------



## Chimel

Où est la condition implicite dans _J'aurais quelque chose à vous demander? _(ou, pour Bezoard, _Nous aurions quelque chose... _  )

On peut éventuellement sous-entendre la condition _Si j'osais, si je me permettais_. Mais il en va de même pour moi avec _Je vous demanderais de..._


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Où est la condition implicite dans _J'aurais quelque chose à vous demander? _(ou, pour Bezoard, _Nous aurions quelque chose... _  )


_Si vous le permettez…_ 



Chimel said:


> Mais il en va de même pour moi avec _Je vous demanderais de..._


Non, ce cas est différent parce que le locuteur doit nécessairement verbaliser sa demande pour qu'elle soit connue de son interlocuteur. La demande elle-même ne peut donc être soumise à condition. Le conditionnel suggère ainsi que la demande *n'*a *pas* été faite.

_Si nous étions chez moi, je vous demanderais de ne pas fumer. Mais nous ne sommes pas chez moi. Je ne vous demande donc *pas* de ne pas fumer. Conclusion : je ne vous interdis pas de fumer ; vous pouvez fumer._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Maître Capello said:


> Toutes ces conditions seraient nécessairement *irréelles*...





Maître Capello said:


> _Je vous *serais* reconnaissant si vous *acceptiez* de ne pas fumer_ *n'*est *pas* une condition *irréelle*, même si les verbes sont au conditionnel et à l'imparfait. Ici, ces deux temps ne marquent pas l'irréalité de la condition ; ils *atténuent* la condition *réelle* pour la rendre plus polie.



Je ne vous comprends pas. Pourquoi _Je vous serais reconnaissant si vous acceptiez de ne pas fumer_ n'est pas une condition irréelle alors que _Je vous demanderais de ne pas fumer si j'osais vous importuner avec une prière aussi insignifiante _si ? Comment décidez-vous de ce type de phrases ?

Donc, d'après vous, l'atténuation n'est possible qu'avec les verbes _souhaiter, vouloir, désirer, aimer _et _être _?

En tout cas, je trouve l'approche de Chimel et Locape plus logique.



Maître Capello said:


> Non, ce cas est différent parce que le locuteur doit nécessairement verbaliser sa demande pour qu'elle soit connue de son interlocuteur. La demande elle-même ne peut donc être soumise à condition.



Vous voulez dire que _Je vous serais reconnaissant si vous acceptiez de ne pas fumer _est possible  alors que _Je vous demanderais si_ n'est pas correct et il faut verbaliser la demande et ajouter une condition.


----------



## itka

Alessa Azure, je pense que votre difficulté vient du statut du verbe. Le verbe "demander" est ici performatif, c'est-à-dire qu'il produit un effet par le seul fait de son actualisation. S'il est au conditionnel... il n'y a pas de "demande".

Lorsqu'on dit : "Je vous demande de ne pas fumer" c'est un ordre, exprimé sous une forme atténuée, mais un ordre tout de même. Il n'est pas possible de formuler un ordre tout en laissant la personne à qui il s'adresse, libre de ne pas l'exécuter.

Imaginez : "Je vous ordonne de sortir !" = je vous donne l'ordre de sortir.
Que pourrait signifier *je vous ordonnerais de sortir ? (à moins bien sûr que la phrase ne soit suivie d'une condition "... s'il y avait le feu" / "si vous me parliez sur ce ton" / "si je devais recevoir quelqu'un", etc.) 

Je ne sais si cette explication vous permet de mieux comprendre, c'est la seule qu'on ne vous ait pas encore donnée qui me vienne à l'esprit !


----------



## Bezoard

Chimel said:


> Où est la condition implicite dans _J'aurais quelque chose à vous demander? _(ou, pour Bezoard, _Nous aurions quelque chose... _  )
> On peut éventuellement sous-entendre la condition _Si j'osais, si je me permettais_. Mais il en va de même pour moi avec _Je vous demanderais de..._


Oui, le conditionnel peut porter sur le verbe support de _demander _: _nous voudrions vous demander, nous souhaiterions vous demander, nous aurions qqch à vous demander_, mais pas directement sur le verbe _demander _sauf s'il y a une condition (peut-être pour les bonnes raisons données par itka dans son dernier message).


----------



## Locape

Oui, comme relevé plus haut, 'je vous demanderais' ne nous paraît pas étrange à l'oreille à cause de l'homonymie avec 'je vous demanderai' au futur, mais en analysant le sens de 'demander', on ne peut pas l'utiliser au conditionnel sans 'si...', sans une condition ou possibilité après le verbe.


> La policière dit à Anastasia et à une autre surveillante :
> _— Je voudrais vous demander de vous en tenir aux faits sans en venir aux insultes._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci à tout le monde.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

J'ai posé cette question à deux Québécois et ils m'ont confirmé qu'il est possible de dire _Nous vous demander*ions *de ne pas fumer _pour « être poli », sans condition. Donc, cet usage est répandu en Belgique et au Québec.



> - Je vous *suggérerais* de vous adresser à madame Poulin pour une telle demande. (BDL)


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne sais pas si le fait que deux Québécois vous ont confirmée dans votre façon de penser permet de conclure que l'usage est répandu en Belgique et au Québec. Bizarrement, les grands grammairiens belges Grevisse ou Hanse ne me semblent pas accepter cet usage.
Quant à la citation unique de la BDL, il peut s'agir d'une erreur ou d'une négligence, ou d'un contexte oublié ; il y a aussi le fait dont il a été parlé je crois dans ce fil ou dans d'autres que "suggérer", contrairement à "demander", semble pouvoir plus facilement admettre une condition implicite. Comme le note Hanse, ce conditionnel "suppose ou suggère plus ou moins l'attente d'un consentement fictif, comme _si c'était possible, si vous le voulez bien, si on y consentait_, etc. "


----------



## Alessa Azure

Vous avez raison, j'aurais dû écrire que d'après certaines personnes _Nous vous demander*ions* de ne pas fumer_ (*) est acceptable au Québec. Dès que l'occasion se présentera, je poserai cette question à d'autres personnes.



Bezoard said:


> il y a aussi le fait dont il a été parlé je crois dans ce fil ou dans d'autres que "suggérer", contrairement à "demander", semble pouvoir plus facilement admettre une condition implicite.


Je ne m'en souviens pas et je ne l'ai pas trouvé, mais quelqu'un m'a dit (il est français) que dans ce cas il s'agit d'une condition implicite de condition et non de politesse. Autrement dit, les verbes _prier_, _demander_, _proposer_, _ordonner_, _suggérer _ne doivent pas être au conditionnel dans la phrase (*).

Non, je pense que la BDL parle de conditionnel de politesse :



> Le conditionnel s’utilise également pour atténuer un conseil, une demande ou un ordre. Son emploi est alors une marque de politesse, la demande ou l’ordre étant sentis moins pressants puisqu’ils sont évoqués comme des possibilités. L'emploi du *présent *ou du *futur *dans ce contexte est *aussi *possible; cependant, ces temps rendent le conseil, la demande ou l'ordre plus catégoriques. (BDL)
> 
> - *Pourriez*-vous me prêter un crayon, s'il vous plaît?
> - *Accepterais*-tu de remettre ce livre à Vincent de ma part?
> - Je vous *suggérerais* de vous adresser à madame Poulin pour une telle demande.


----------



## Chimel

"Le conditionnel s’utilise également pour atténuer un conseil, une demande ou un ordre. Son emploi est alors une marque de politesse, la demande ou l’ordre étant sentis moins pressants puisqu’ils sont évoqués comme des possibilités" 

Je suis heureux de voir que la BDL parle du conditionnel de politesse y compris pour exprimer une demande (et même un ordre). Or le verbe par excellence pour formuler une demande est... "demander"! Ceci confirme donc pour moi que l'on peut bien dire "Je vous demanderais de (ne pas fumer)", sans qu'il y ait une condition implicite, comme je le disais plus haut aux messages #4 et 11.


----------



## Bezoard

Ce ne serait pas la première fois qu'à la faveur d'une confusion phonétique, une erreur finisse par s'installer dans la langue et prendre la couleur de la vérité !
Bien que, Dieu merci, on trouve encore de valeureux défenseurs du futur, 
Conditionnel ou futur - Question Orthographe Voltaire
le mal s'est insidieusement introduit au sein de la gent journaliste, du moins chez quelques tâcherons, au point que certains magazines qui prodiguent des conseils de bonne langue se fourrent le doigt dans l'œil, jusqu'au coude ! Il n'y a d'ailleurs rien de pire et de plus nocif que ces chroniques langagières grand public.
E-mails : six erreurs qui ne pardonnent pas (saison 2)


> *Ecrire : * "J'aimerai*s *(avec un "s") que", "Je vous demanderai*s* de", Pourr*iez*-vous venir dans mon bureau ?"


Mais bon, le même écrit un peu plus loin :


> Attention aux fautes de français ou aux exagérations. On s'excuse pas, pas plus qu'on ne...


Bof !


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bezoard said:


> ...la confusion belge pour "je vous demanderais...


Je ne pense pas que ce soit une confusion. C'est un conditionnel de politesse en Belgique et au Québec, du moins pour certaines personnes.

Je trouve compréhensible qu'il y ait des différences entre le français de France et le français du Québec.


----------



## Bezoard

Bien sûr que c'est compréhensible. Ce serait mieux si les grammairiens belges en parlaient, mais je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet.


----------



## Oddmania

Je pense que le conditionnel et l'indicatif peuvent s'utiliser l'un comme l'autre selon le degré de politesse ou d'autorité que l'on souhaite donner.

_On vous *suggérerait *plutôt de vous adresser à M. Untel pour une telle demande._ ➔  ...si on peut se le permettre.​_On vous *suggérera *plutôt de vous adresser à M. Untel pour une telle demande._ ➔  ...vous seriez bien avisé de suivre notre conseil.​​C'est vrai que j'ai tendance moi aussi à préférer le futur, en particulier dans certaines locutions comme "Je vous saurai gré..." ou "Je ne saurai trop insister...", mais le *diagramme Google* indique que le conditionnel est beaucoup plus usité dans leur corpus.

J'ai du mal à croire que ce soit une différence France-Québec-Belgique. A moins vraiment que la confusion à l'oral entre le futur et le conditionnel en France ait rendu l'usage flou à l'écrit, ou encore que les Français soient plus directs et autoritaires que nos voisins Belges ou Canadiens, je ne pense pas que le niveau moyen de grammaire et d'orthographe de la population puisse être utilisé pour mettre au jour une réelle tendance ou préférence. 

La plupart des gens ne se posent vraisemblablement même pas la question et, dans le doute, rajoutent un _-s_ ou un _-t _à la fin de leurs verbes pour prendre le moins de risque possible. Terminer un verbe par un _-i_, c'est _abrupt_, ce n'est pas anodin (c'est encore plus vrai au passé simple !). Rajouter une consonne muette, c'est plus _doux_, et c'est aussi plus courant en français.


----------



## Bezoard

_Je vous saurais gré_ est le conditionnel tout à fait normal de politesse, identique à _je vous serais reconnaissant de bien vouloir..._
Quant à _suggérer_, comme rappelé au message 33, il se prête relativement bien à la condition implicite.


----------



## Alessa Azure

J'ai trouvé deux sources pour le Québec. La première, le lien de la BDL, cité plus haut.

La deuxième (ccdmd)


> une atténuation ou encore une suggestion, c’est le mode de la politesse :
> _Je *désirerais *que vous fassiez ce travail le plus rapidement possible_.
> (Plus poli, il adoucit l’ordre, donc il est moins injonctif que _Je *désire *que vous fassiez ce travail_…)


----------



## Oddmania

Avec _désirer_, c'est normal. Le futur ne conviendrait pas. C'est du même tonneau que _Je voudrais... _ou _J'aimerais_...
Mais avec d'autres verbes et d'autres locutions, le futur me semble parfaitement avoir du sens.

_Je vous saurai gré de bien vouloir partir._ ➔ Lorsque vous serez parti, je serai content.​_Je vous saurais gré de bien vouloir partir._ ➔ Si vous vouliez bien partir, je vous en serais reconnaissant.​​A mes oreilles (ou plutôt, à mes _yeux_, comme je fais rarement le distinguo à l'oral), la deuxième version au conditionnel fait plus "mou".


----------



## Bezoard

Oui. _Désirer_ était déjà mentionné au message 6. Conditionnel tout à fait habituel.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Oui, merci.

Voici quelques exemples de "nous vous demander*ions* de...". Il y en a plus, mais je ne cite ici que trois sources.



> Nous vous offrons deux possibilités : un remboursement d’ici quelques jours où nous conservons l’argent et nous vous donnerons la priorité lors des inscriptions pour la prochaine session. Comme nous devrons vous émettre des chèques, nous vous demander*ions* de nous confirmer votre choix en nous indiquant l’adresse ou nous devons envoyer le chèque (il est possible que vous ayez déménagé depuis que nous avons créé votre dossier). Si votre carte de membre est échue ou vient à échéance prochainement, nous pourrions également en tenir compte. (Laval)





> 4. Lorsque nous serons rendus à votre ruelle en liste, nous vous demander*ions* de faire signer des lettres d’appuis à vos voisins. La réalisation d’une ruelle verte dépend en majeure partie de l’implication citoyenne ; (Montréal)





> Dans le but d’éviter le gaspillage et restreindre les coûts, nous vous demander*ions* de nous confirmer votre présence à cette soirée. (Rivière-des-Prairies)



Donc, "nous vous demander*ions* de..." se dit parfois au Québec.


----------



## Bezoard

Les deux derniers exemples sont des horreurs. Dans le premier, le conditionnel pourrait s'expliquer par la condition implicite "si vous choisissez le remboursement immédiat".


----------



## Alessa Azure

J'ai posé cette question à une troisième Québécoise (elle travaille dans une bibliothèque) et elle m'a expliqué ceci :

Il est tout à fait correct de dire _Nous vous demande*rions* de faire ceci_, voire préférable, puisque plus poli. Ainsi ce n'est pas un ordre, vous exprimez votre souhait, vous offrez un choix à votre interlocuteur. Mais selon la situation, vous pouvez employer le futur ou le présent, si par exemple vous vous adressez à une bande de personnes impolies. Elle m'a dit qu'il s'agit probablement d'une différence culturelle.

C'est ce que j'ai toujours pensé intuitivement. Pour moi, le verbe _demander _offre souvent un choix. Par exemple, quelqu'un me demande de l'appeler. Je pourrai refuser. Ou je pourrai le lui promettre et changer d'avis plus tard.



> le conditionnel pourrait s'expliquer par la condition implicite "si vous choisissez le remboursement immédiat"



À mon avis, les deux parties — condition et hypothèse — doivent être cohérentes :

_Si vous choisiss*iez* le remboursement immédiat, nous vous demander*ions* de nous confirmer votre choix.
Si vous choisiss*ez *le remboursement immédiat, nous vous demander*ons* de nous confirmer votre choix_.

Mais si "si" signifie _puisque_, il est possible de dire :

_Si vous choisiss*ez *le remboursement immédiat, vous fer*iez* mieux de nous confirmer votre choix_ = _Puisque vous choisiss*ez *le remboursement immédiat, vous fer*iez* mieux de nous confirmer votre choix_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Dans le premier, le conditionnel pourrait s'expliquer par la condition implicite "si vous choisissez le remboursement immédiat".


Exactement, ou plus précisément, pour respecter la concordance des temps : _Si vous *deviez* choisir le remboursement immédiat_.



Alessa Azure said:


> Il est tout à fait correct de dire _Nous vous demande*rions* de faire ceci_, voire préférable, puisque plus poli.


Ce n'est pourtant pas du tout une question de politesse dans ce cas, mais simplement de réalité de la condition.


----------



## Chimel

Je m'étais pourtant promis de ne plus réagir sur ce fil, tout ayant été dit et les positions étant apparemment inconciliables...

Mais je ne parviens décidément pas à comprendre ça:


Maître Capello said:


> Ce n'est pourtant pas du tout une question de politesse dans ce cas, mais simplement de réalité de la condition.



Nous sommes d'accord pour dire que dans _je voudrais, j'aimerais, je souhaiterais... _le conditionnel dit "de politesse" sert à atténuer la volonté, le désir... (c'est pourquoi je parlerais plus volontiers d'un conditionnel d'atténuation que de politesse). Il n'y a pas non plus de condition exprimée. On peut seulement sous-entendre éventuellement la condition implicite "si je pouvais, si c'était possible".

Tout ce que Alessa Azure (et ses trois interlocuteurs québécois) et moi disons, c'est qu'à nos oreilles il est tout à fait possible d'en faire de même avec _demander_: je vous demanderais de ne pas fumer. Si on peut atténuer un souhait, une suggestion, une invitation, pourquoi ne pourrait-on pas atténuer aussi une demande?

Visiblement, nous ne parvenons pas à nous mettre d'accord là-dessus. Tant pis, ce sont des choses qui arrivent... Mais j'aimerais bien qu'il soit "acté" sur ce fil (pour le bénéfice des futurs lecteurs) que la condamnation du "demanderais de politesse" n'est pas unanime.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je serais curieux d'avoir l'avis d'autres Belges et d'autres Canadiens francophones. J'ai en effet la nette impression que ce conditionnel est un emploi régional spécifique à la Belgique et au Québec.


----------



## danielc

Je suis d'accord avec Alessa. Cet emploi s'entend aussi au Canada hors-Québec.


----------

